# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Τροφοδοτικό εργαστηρίου

## alexis22

Ζητώ τροφοδοτικό εργαστηρίου 0-30V 5Α .

----------

